# Coffee Cup



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever turned a wood coffee cup? I'd like to try it but need to know what woods and finishes would hold up best to the heat and be food safe. Also, if I decide to do a segmented piece, what glues would hold up best? Any recommendations?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Ken Johnson said:


> Has anyone ever turned a wood coffee cup? I'd like to try it but need to know what woods and finishes would hold up best to the heat and be food safe. Also, if I decide to do a segmented piece, what glues would hold up best? Any recommendations?


I would not recommend having hot liquids directly against the wood. I am not sure what finish can stand up over time.

I would use an insert.

For gluing the segments together you can use Titebond I, II or III if you use an insert.

If you do not use an insert, I think you would need an epoxy.

A few coffee mug threads on the forum, most use an insert. I saw one with stainless steel and segmented and this one with plastic.

Plastic from spectraply
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/new-turning-coffee-mug-46732/

Stainless steel and segmented.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/ok-so-made-mug-last-night-43040/

Stainless steel solid wood.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/what-pain-my-butt-42823/


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

I have made two turned cups with handles. They have not worked out very well and I am still trying. It's weird to drink out of them.

Dan


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm with you man. A wooden coffee cup would be awesome. I've researched it quite a bit and havent found a finish I would trust with a hot beverage. I am thinking that unfinished solid wood might be the best bet if you can find a species that doesn't impart a bad taste to the coffee. It probably wouldn't last long but it might be worth a try. FYI walnut failed the taste test in my trial. Worst coffee ever. Keep us posted.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

A coffee cup with insert was the demo at last month's turning club ... Steve did it a little differently and made it much easier to get a good fit (note, it was "easier" -- much slower, as there are multiple glue-ups that must set and cure, but much easier than trying to hollow the full depth in one lump)

Check out the video ... he was going to produce a write-up and upload it to the site, but I don't see it yet

http://www.revolutionary-turners.com/

edit ... sorry, here's a link to Steve's write-up: http://www.revolutionary-turners.com/attach/SegCoffeeMug.pdf


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Just thinking out loud here. What if you used something like alumalite and rotisserie it like you do with fishing poles to coat the thing? Or come up with a stand-off and cast alumalite in the cup? I don't know if I'm explaining what I am thinking very well. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I have seen the travel mug kits that everyone is talking about but I was think more of a standard coffee mug with no lid. I like the idea of a stainless liner and I think I will either buy a stainless tumbler or stainless coffee mug and rip the handle off. Then turn a vessel that the stainless liner will fit into. If I'm successful I'll post pics of the process and final product.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Daniel Jechura said:


> I have made two turned cups with handles. They have not worked out very well and I am still trying. It's weird to drink out of them.
> 
> Dan


 With handles turned on or glued on ?

Do you have a photo or two


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

not glued. I'll have to take a photo. Not the best yet, but I'm still trying. I turn the handle area (round), I change the offset, I tun the inside, outsidetop, outside bottom, to shape the cup. I take the cup blank to a band saw and cut out the waste to shape the handle. The rest of the cup is carved to smooth and shape the handle.

Dan


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Cheers , a photo or three will be great .

I hazard a guess that grain orientation is integral to the integrity of the handle strenght .


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

If this project ever comes to be Ken, I would love to see it. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> If this project ever comes to be Ken, I would love to see it. Sounds awesome.


I just purchased two stainless steel coffee mugs on Amazon that should make good liners for my wooden coffee mug. I'll be sure to post project pics.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 3, 2012)

White oak may be the best as its internal structure makes it less porous than most other woods.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of the stainless mug I bought on Amazon. I am going to use this as the liner for my wood coffee mug and make my own handle. I liked this one best because it has a big lip that will help to cover the top edge of the wood mug. I think this will work well.


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

Now don't laugh this was a 1st try at cups that almost worked.
Dan J.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I think those are great!


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Me too . 
Nothing wrong with either of them :thumbsup:


----------



## hearthole (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are some of my recent cups


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work indeed :thumbsup:

I like the striped wood , what tree is it from ?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

It's a very rare tree, almost extinct. It all came down to one single seed, It's called the Truffula _Tree. As you can see there's also a _yellow and orange variety.:laughing::laughing:





Manuka Jock said:


> Nice work indeed :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the striped wood , what tree is it from ?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Good Morning Ken, I assume that you're going to remove the spot welded handle from the mug to be able to slide your liner into the turned sleeve. Are you just planning to cut and grind the handle? Or do you plan to notch the sleeve to be able the slide the SS mug into it?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

fboyles said:


> Good Morning Ken, I assume that you're going to remove the spot welded handle from the mug to be able to slide your liner into the turned sleeve. Are you just planning to cut and grind the handle? Or do you plan to notch the sleeve to be able the slide the SS mug into it?


I will be removing the handle so I can slide the liner into my wood mug and I will probably make a wooden handle. I'm still tossing around ideas for the handle.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

You could turn a thick bangle bracelet. Them cut the bangle in half.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

fboyles said:


> You could turn a thick bangle bracelet. Them cut the bangle in half.


Interesting idea! I like it.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

On a side note and not to come across as paranoid guy but I cant bring myself to use stainless for food and drink. Stainless grades vary and one often don't know what he has. This goes back to a dog I had once named Ike. Ike was a husky, more of room mate than a loyal companion, typical husky. Ike started having seizures. One day I noticed these little metallic lines on the driveway that came from his stainless dog dishes. Looked almost like dried slim lines left from worms or slugs. I checked back on it a few times just out of curiosity not thinking it had anything to do with dog and his fish out of water act. I bet it was 4 or 5 days later I thought well if the metal is coming off on the outside and washing away, there is a good chance its doing the same on the inside of the dish and maybe....... That was the end of the seizures. Just thought I would mention that.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Hwood said:


> On a side note and not to come across as paranoid guy but I cant bring myself to use stainless for food and drink. Stainless grades vary and one often don't know what he has. This goes back to a dog I had once named Ike. Ike was a husky, more of room mate than a loyal companion, typical husky. Ike started having seizures. One day I noticed these little metallic lines on the driveway that came from his stainless dog dishes. Looked almost like dried slim lines left from worms or slugs. I checked back on it a few times just out of curiosity not thinking it had anything to do with dog and his fish out of water act. I bet it was 4 or 5 days later I thought well if the metal is coming off on the outside and washing away, there is a good chance its doing the same on the inside of the dish and maybe....... That was the end of the seizures. Just thought I would mention that.


That's certainly something to keep in mind
Aluminum leaves marks like that . Is it possible that the dog bowl was an alloy of some sort ?


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

I made a simple cherry cup a little over a year ago. I'm an espresso fan, so I didn't need a big cup but made a small maple lid for mine regardless.

As for finish, if you recognize and accept that wood is not permanent, you can keep it simple.

I used mineral oil only and refresh that every month or so. It has to be washed by hand of course and I never leave it submerged, but it works for me and I usually get interested compliments at the coffee shop.

I'll probably turn a replacement next year.

...


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

weekendturner said:


> i made a simple cherry cup a little over a year ago. I'm an espresso fan, so i didn't need a big cup but made a small maple lid for mine regardless.
> 
> As for finish, if you recognize and accept that wood is not permanent, you can keep it simple.
> 
> ...












...


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I like the simplicity of the design. That way you can really appreciate the wood.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

WeekendTurner said:


> I made a simple cherry cup a little over a year ago. I'm an espresso fan, so I didn't need a big cup but made a small maple lid for mine regardless.
> 
> As for finish, if you recognize and accept that wood is not permanent, you can keep it simple.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful cup. 2 questions:
Does the min oil leach out into your espresso?
Does the wood impart any taste to it?


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. No seepage, no taste change. But it was dry cherry, so very stable and for the first treatment I laid it on very thick and let it set/seep for a day. Since then it's been very stable. After every dozen or so cleanings it really needs another simple wipe down with mineral oil to make it "pop" again. You can see from the photo that its about due for another treatment.

...


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

What about pure tung oil? I have been playing with my first bottle of the oil this year and seems to be good stuff once dry. I took a piece of wood that had tung oil soaked in to it and was set up and ran very hot water with dish soap and a scrub brush to it and I was impressed. The oil will take some time to dry and loose the smell and I am sure taste but might be worth a try.


----------



## Syd Sellers (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Jechura said:


> Now don't laugh this was a 1st try at cups that almost worked.
> Dan J.


Very nice, it's hard to make a handle... Give this a try, make your handle out of 3 pieces of dowel that you have turned to the shape you like, drill holes to accept pins you have turned on the ends of each piece. This works great on what I call a Tankard.

Finishing the inside to be able to take the heat and total immersion in water is the hard part. I have seen a very thin 2 part epoxy used. Apply it while the item is still on the lathe, keep it turning so you get an even coat on the walls. The bottom can be done later.
I have also used a product called Woodturners Jelly. It is food safe once it is cured. It is water and alcohol proof. This is what I use on my Goblets....
Good luck.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Hwood said:


> What about pure tung oil? I have been playing with my first bottle of the oil this year and seems to be good stuff once dry. I took a piece of wood that had tung oil soaked in to it and was set up and ran very hot water with dish soap and a scrub brush to it and I was impressed. The oil will take some time to dry and loose the smell and I am sure taste but might be worth a try.


The taste and smell may come back with it is full of hot liquid .
I had that happen with a small breakfast/soup bowl.
It took ages to lose the trace of the hot raw linseed oil I plunged it in .
How about tasteless odourless mineral oil .


----------

